# ejabberd - How to Broadcast



## Ruler2112 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have ejabberd set up on an internal server.  Everybody in the building has an account and is running either GAIM or Pidgin on their machine to ease communication.  On my old (RedHat 9, which was current at the time and should give you an idea of *how* old it was  ) server, I had it set up where I could broadcast/announce to online users.  I have all the same permissions set up on the BSD server, but when I add the xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/announce/all user to my Pidgin IM client, it's greyed out.  Nothing goes through because it's waiting authorization - basically, it sends a request to the destination user asking if it's OK that I add him as a buddy, but since nobody is there (and indeed *cannot* be there) the authorization never comes.  Don't know if it's something I need to do in Pidgin or in ejabberd... the last time I did it was so stinkin long ago, I don't have a prayer of remembering how I got it to work.

I've worked around this for several months now, even posting messages on the ejabberd site, but have yet to find an answer.  I'd given up, then saw the recent threads about ejabberd in the index and thought of posting here.  Does anybody happen to know how I go about setting up myself to announce?


----------

